# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  حل مشكلة انقطاع النت

## أسيل بشار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اقدم لكم برنامج    ADSL AUTO CONNECT2.0.6 F7    صورة البرنامج      مشكل انقطاع الاتصال بالانترنت ADSL، لكن هناك العديد   من البرامج التي توفر حل لهذا المشكل الذي يزعج الجميع و   خاصة عندما نكون في تحميل ملفات كبيرة الحجم، برامج – أفلام –   صور أقراص - الخ، و لا نكون أمام جهاز الكمبيوتر لمدة طولية،   و عندما نعود و نحن قائلين :" لقد انتهى التحميل" لنتفاجئ أن التحميل   توقف عند 20% ، 30 % ، أو حتى 0% نتيجة انقطاع الانترنت.   وداعا لكل هذا الكلام لقد جاء البرنامج الذي سينسيك كل هذه المشاكل،   إنه برنامج   ADSL AUTO CONNECT   البرنامج لا يحل مشكل الاتصال فقط ! بل به العديد من المزايا و الخيارات   المفيدة جداً ...    كل هذه الخيارات سنتطرق لها في هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله.لكن هذا تعريف   بسيط للبرنامج:   البرنامج عبارة عن خدمة Service تمكنكم من :   - فتحل اتصال ADSL تلقائيا عند تشغيل الويندوز  - إعادة الاتصال التلقائي عند إقطاعه  - تجديد الاتصال بعد x ساعة  - الإشارة بتغير ال IP  - إظهار سرعة التحميل و الإرسال  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AZIZ19

Mercccccccccccccccci

----------


## AZIZ19

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## MQSSIN

المشاركات مفيدة و ارجو التنويع

----------

